
If We Believe in Dark Matter, Why Not Extraterrestrial Life? - CapitalistCartr
http://m.nautil.us/issue/79/catalysts/if-we-believe-in-dark-matter-why-not-extraterrestrial-life
======
gus_massa
We have an accurate model for gravity. It fails in galaxies, so the conclusion
is that there is something else and we call it "Dark Matter". An alternative
is to change the model of gravity, but the attempts so far have been
unsuccessful.

We don't have a good model for life. We have only one example and don't
understand all the details. The Drake equation is not a model, it's just a
multiplication of unknown coefficients.

I think that bacteria-like/arquea-like life in other planets outside the star
system is very very probable, almost inevitable in viable planets. Prokaryote-
like life is more difficult. But nobody is sure.

Anyway, the main article is about the claim that the ‘Oumuamua asteroid in a
solar sail. The solar sails are the main research field of the interviewee and
he trid to hijack the events and claim that the asteroid is a solar sail, but
nobody believed him.

The asteroid has a tiny deviation in the orbit, that is measurable and nobody
has explained yet convincingly. But there is not enough evidence to support
not only that there is intelligent life in other star system and also that
they send a solar sail here.

